# Help! New to wethers



## faayo304 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have two wethers they are both almost 4 months old. My question is should I be feeding them separate and what kind of supplements should I be using in the early stages. I am feeding moormans amino gain and I am adding #1 minerals in their feed and 4 oz a day of fast fuel. What should I be adding or taking away? Suggestions please


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello there! For wethers, I suggest alfalfa mix hay, or plain hay with 1/2 cup of alfalfa pellets daily. A wether's diet should be simple, and should have at least twice as much calcium as phosphorus. Loose minerals are great, and plenty of water. That's what we do here. :thumb:


----------



## faayo304 (Aug 24, 2013)

I do give them two handfuls of alfalfa hay just once a day to them also. Thanks


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Are these show wethers for meat shows?


----------



## faayo304 (Aug 24, 2013)

They are show wethers.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ooooh, for market? Boers? Different story then, sorry.


----------



## faayo304 (Aug 24, 2013)

And yes they are boers


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

At four months old you should be focused on growing them. How big are they now? Any pics you'd be willing to share? 

Its hard to help too much with feeding through a computer since I can't see the goats, don't know how theyre growing, what lines they have or anything like that. For me, I have to see them and then decide. All mine are fed a little different. Also, when are your shows? Any shows you'd really, really like to win more than others? Basically, what is your goal lol


----------



## faayo304 (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## faayo304 (Aug 24, 2013)

Here is another pic.









They both are about 40lbs too. We feed moormans line. And our shows don't start until January. I don't know if I should be focusing on feeding individual or leaving food out all day. They are together right now and I am feeding separately. I am not sure at what am I trying to achieve. I am use to show does so these little guys are different.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You should just be growing right now. Just feed, some hay and minerals. Dont worry about extra supplements until a couple months away from the show. Then you'll need to eexercise them and give a finishing supplement as long as no one gets over conditioned. I'd put feed out a couple times a day and be sure to watch that one isn't being a pig. If that happens start seperating them. I'd put a couple pounds per goat out each time and see what they eat


----------



## faayo304 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks Dani for the info


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have been showing wethers through FFA for 4 years and continue to help students. I always fed mine a 16% protein feed. 2lbs a day each. They really need to eat separate if you will be feeding supplements. I also started out with the supplement champion drive by high octane which is a protein. Started at 2oz and day and got up to 12-16oz a day over a 3 month period. Also a good thing to do is drench with Dyne, 20cc once a day which is a fatty supplement. But with all this feed and supplements you HAVE to exercise. I trained mine to jog backwards on a treadmill which works the muscles extremely well. It takes a while to teach them but be patient. Also I got a dog harness and made them pull I tire to work the front muscles. This is just my feed/exercise plan. Also handful of hay once a day and alfalfa every 3 days. Hope it helps


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I have no expertise in feeding show wethers, but at my farm, young goats will eat more when they are in competition with their same age herd mates. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Adding ammonium chloride to their loose mineral to prevent urinary calculi would be good also.


----------

